# Love my new W. German Sig P228



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## silvoor (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice. Did you find it in the US?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Nice. My all time favorite handgun! Try an E2 kit on it. I love them. I put one on my 220 & 226. It makes for a fantastic grip!


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry, just getting back.

Thanks and yes, I was fortunate to have bought it from a member on another forum. Turned out that there was a member who was ahead of me in buying it, but after a day or two, the seller allowed me to buy it, especially since I said I was prepared to send him the check! I'm very happy with this pistol.

Thanks also. While the E2's are nice, I have the Hogue Extreme aluminums on a few of my other Sigs . . . my TacOps, Mk25, and M11-A1. I like the way they feel and look. However, I'm going to keep my 228 pretty much stock with the oem grips (228 displayed and all).


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

Damn, I wish I could find one ! Lol.


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

Man that is an amazing firearm. I have seen a few they are just so expensive. I cant find a used one. But none the less amazing looking pistol


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks. There're still out there and I'm looking for another one. Getting my brand new Sig night sights in tomorrow to replace the older ones that are on it and my friend (sig armorer) will be installing them this weekend.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Got another W. German coming with everything on it, only this one is 100% brand new, which I'll save more for an investment. Should have it early next week and I can't wait . . . once again! I'll enjoy shooting my current "new to me" one even more now.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Expecting my newest 228 in today (tracking shows out for delivery) and very anxious to get it in. Seems like this one took forever, as they all do (ha), with the holiday and all. Probably won't look that much different (except for the box) than my other as it is mint, exhibition quality itself. Now if I can find a "stainless" 228.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Had to send the "nib" 228 back, as it wasn't as it was described. :smt076 Unbelievable! Supposedly a well established site too. At least I didn't have a problem getting my $$$ back from the seller. Still looking for another W. German though, this time in nickel _or_ stainless.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

Well what did you pay for the bad boy?


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

$800. plus shipping.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

In-Sight said:


> Had to send the "nib" 228 back, as it wasn't as it was described. :smt076 Unbelievable! Supposedly a well established site too. At least I didn't have a problem getting my $$$ back from the seller. Still looking for another W. German though, this time in nickel _or_ stainless.


I hate that kind of crap. People just wasting other peoples time and possibly their money, just so they can pull a fast one. Glad you got your money back.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

berettatoter said:


> I hate that kind of crap. People just wasting other peoples time and possibly their money, just so they can pull a fast one. Glad you got your money back.


Thanks man. Me too! He said that it looked new to him. A little gun shy now.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I never met a Sig I didn't love. Enjoy your pistol.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks, me neither. And been lookin for and still lookin for a new 220 Elite Stainless Carry. Alway's a mint W. German 228 nickel or stainless too.


----------

